# Lowering a Quantum resolved with 1 kit!!



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Well i bought some springs from H&R over in GB and they are awesome. Fit like i knew it would. I tried to work with H&R here in the states and one of their vendors which was a nightmare. Tried explaining to them that the Quantum is called the Passat over in Germany and Santana in Brazil and so on. They are the 32b platforms. So no more buying two different setups to lower your quantum. 

I ended up buying the springs from this palce http://www.dcperformance.co.uk/ and they were awesome to work with. 

Here is some info from H&R over in Germany. 

there are 3 different versions for the H&R Lowering Springs: 

Art. 29629-1 is for syncro 

Art. 29546-1 is for FWD with 4-cylinder engines 

Art. 29641-1 is for FWD with 5-cylinder engines 

(I think you can leave out the “-1” for all article numbers)


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

thats pretty awesome -- and clever thinking. i will hafta check these guys out for suspension for the dasher, as i'm running into the same issues.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

1FastB5 said:


> thats pretty awesome -- and clever thinking. i will hafta check these guys out for suspension for the dasher, as i'm running into the same issues.


I am sure they can help you out TJ and good luck. I am sure you will get that dasher going and i almost bought that instead of the quantum until i saw the frame damage and didnt want to get that involved..lol

I do know where you can get a TD from a quantum in this area that will go right in the dash..Maybe we could work together as i wouldnt mind having some parts off the car and you can have the the rest of it..Been sitting in a field for a few years now.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oh, thank you for finding those. As you probably noticed, QSW springs are a bitch to find in the U.S. I can't even find stock springs anywhere (my fronts are cut - thanks, 2PO!  )

Side question:
Your stock front springs in decent shape? If so, wanna sell them?


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

bimrpwr said:


> I am sure they can help you out TJ and good luck. I am sure you will get that dasher going and i almost bought that instead of the quantum until i saw the frame damage and didnt want to get that involved..lol
> 
> I do know where you can get a TD from a quantum in this area that will go right in the dash..Maybe we could work together as i wouldnt mind having some parts off the car and you can have the the rest of it..Been sitting in a field for a few years now.


could be a possibility if this one doesn't go. the frame rust on my car does suck, but the worst is in front of the engine mounts so there isn't as much stress on that part of the car. we will likely tube it to make it sturdy again. other than that the rest of it really isn't that bad, its just got a lot of patina


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Just want to give everyone here a heads-up: 

I corresponded with Ben Rooney at Tire Rack this week - they can get this spring set. Of course, they'll be special order from Germany; standard shipping from the fatherland is free (but, takes 6-8 weeks.) Air freight available, but, really spendy. 
Spring set is $389 thru the Rack, plus ~$20 shipping from there. 
Anyone want to order thru them, use him. Awesomely helpful he was in running these down. I do plan on ordering thru them - but, the 'rocco decided that it wanted more money this week.... 
his info: 
ben at tirerack.com 
888 428 8355 ext. 660


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

cuppie said:


> Just want to give everyone here a heads-up:
> 
> I corresponded with Ben Rooney at Tire Rack this week - they can get this spring set. Of course, they'll be special order from Germany; standard shipping from the fatherland is free (but, takes 6-8 weeks.) Air freight available, but, really spendy.
> Spring set is $389 thru the Rack, plus ~$20 shipping from there.
> ...


 I was able to get cheaper or the same price and had them in a couple of weeks by going from the vendor in GB.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

How'd you manage that? 
They show those springs for £337.09. 
At current exhange rates (according to http://finance.yahoo.com/currency-converter/ ), that's $547.30 USD.  

Not trying to be argumentative here, but, that's a helluva lot more than $389....


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

cuppie said:


> How'd you manage that?
> They show those springs for £337.09.
> At current exhange rates (according to http://finance.yahoo.com/currency-converter/ ), that's $547.30 USD.
> 
> Not trying to be argumentative here, but, that's a helluva lot more than $389....


Then you didnt convert right. I did not pay 550 for this kit.

I sent them $370.44 USD = £227.92 GBP.

You must have looked at the wrong pricing or something...They are listing for £174.71

http://www.dcperformance.co.uk/products.php?id=5461&item=29546


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oh, I see what we did there....
You have a 4cyl car. Those springs are cheap.
I have a QSW. Those springs... notsomuch. :laugh:
Syncro springs (29629-1): 
http://www.dcperformance.co.uk/cheap/5459/volkswagen/h_r-lowering-springs/29629.html 

So, we're both right!


----------



## canexrabbit (Nov 19, 2011)

What wheels are those an that wagon up there they look like my enkei aeronautics but five spoke?


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

canexrabbit said:


> What wheels are those an that wagon up there they look like my enkei aeronautics but five spoke?


We are not sure.. Thinking either Ford Escort GT wheels or the VW?Audi ones that a buddy told me existed for a few years...


----------



## mangeloe (Oct 26, 2010)

So glad i found this, but are 85 and 87 QSW same springs??


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I'm going to go with "no", because (I do believe) we didn't get the Quantum _Syncro_ Wagon until MY86?  

The part numbers that bimrpwr posted are all for wagon springs.
Pick your engine and driveline (for your '87 Syncro, that would be the 29629 springs. Same as I want for my '86.)


----------

